# beanz means Robbery



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have just had an email from friends returning from their winter trip in southern Spain via Andorra

They parked at a restaurant in Coloma for a meal and after asked the owner if it was possible to stay overnight and was told it was not a problem. They said they felt completely safe being on their car park in such an idyllic spot although the owners do not live on the premises there are quite a few houses in the vicinity

They woke next morning to find they had been broken into and all there money, passports and some personnel items have gone.

They had the front doors trapped together with a rachet strap and also the hab. door, entry was gained by removing the quarter light window on the cab door and cutting the strap with something.

Their money was hidden in one of those silly copies of a Heinz baked bean tin in a cupboard along with the genuine tins, the documents where hidden under a draw below the oven, the mobile was not hidden along with some minor items.

They say they had not had more than 1 bottle of wine with the meal, and are positive it was not the dreaded gas syndrome as they felt no side effects at all, but they slept soundly through the whole ordeal.

Now it beggars belief that in such a place as this something like this would happen, they are veteran campers so i would think they felt it secure enough in their mind to stay there, hence them not awakening but i was a little surprised at the level of security they made and using well known hiding places and of course them silly tins (every ner do well knows about them).

We all know about the security issues in travelling to/from and around Spain (and elsewhere) wild camping and not going onto a campsite, but that is not what a m/h is for, freedom of choice in where and when to stop over night is but the incidents of robberies at getting more and more frequent and in places one does not expect them too happen.

I am sure it will not deter our friends from m/hing in the future but i think they may review their security systems when they eventually return home.

A lesson for us all i think in that NOWHERE is as safe as we think these days sadly.

Bob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bob 

sorry to hear about your friends ordeal.. 

We have often stopped at cafe's and truck stops in Spain en route and I always find it hard to settle, sleeping poorly and waking up tired. Spain in particular is poorly served for safe overnight stops. 
With this in mind we pulled into a camp site, just off the motorway about 100km north of Madrid, the cost for one night was a staggering €30 .. this was low season, a rubbish site next to a busy road.. needless to say we left and found a truckstop.. it was busy, noisy but well lit with a 24/7 shop and restaurant .. 

Finding safe affordable overnight stops in Spain is difficult, we decided that touring Spain was not going to be on our future agenda.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That is sad news, Bob. It's good that your friends didn't jump to the GAS!!! conclusion, as others may have done in their position.

Gerald


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your friends, glad they are ok,
Our van is so small that they would have to climb over us to get to anything, and if that didnt wake us up then nothing will, :lol: 


Anne


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We have a steel combination safe that is under the bed. At least it can't be broken into by a sneak thief whilst we're asleep.

It does amaze you though how quiet these people are.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I was robbed in Spain on autopista 7 along with 10 + other campers. We stopped because my father with Alzheimer would'nt stop telling me we were travelling in wrong direction. We were on our way to La Manga.

It would be easy to blame dad for things going missing but...........

We had our Great Dane in our caravan who laid down the law when the Guardia knock on our door and ask in we had anything missing?

First reaction NO till he pointed out my Land Rover was open and the keys to it on the seat.

The Guardia had been summoned by the Spanish lorry driver behind us who had been robbed as well and was LIVID.

We don't drink and we didn't use the service we were parked in.

The Guardia suggested gas as we haven't got a clue how it happened but as i say it happened to all the other campers near us.

We lost £500 in cash but everything else left intact including 2000 Euros under our bed.

I know I am in for the usual slanging now but just sharing with you what DID happen to us.

Wild camping will now never be an option for us as M/Homers as my wife is terrified of this happening again.

=============================================
*added *

The caravan was brand new and these 2 dent to the door frame is how they must have gained entry or did their deed I suppose.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

All these stories about Spain def put me off ever wanting to tour there.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for you thoughts.

Jim, we paid £23 for 1 night en-route to Bilbao, it's about time the Spanish campsite owners got their act together and realised the problem they cause with overpriced 1 night or short stay stopovers when transitting around Spain, discounts do not normally apply until after 30 days (yes i know they differ from site to site) but surely these sites that are on the transit routes could come to some arrangement whereas the price was in relation to the reason you are stopping.

We where so disgusted with the security issue in Spain this winter that we are seriously considering not returning again for the winter trip, but then were does one go and is it any different anywhere else.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Robbery*

Hello

Firstly I wonder how many of the robbers are Spanish? Or have they come from somewhere else?

Secondly, an old wallet, with an old cheque book from a closed bank account, an old credit card from a closed account should be left in a prominent position at night. Not within easy view from outside, but somewhere inside, so that should anyone break in, they will see the "fake" and leg it.

Security is even more of an issue for fulltimers as everything is in the van - laptop, paperwork etc etc

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> we are seriously considering not returning again for the winter trip, but then were does one go and is it any different anywhere else.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob

in a word.. Morocco .

Best place we have ever toured, motorhome heaven, we are going back early next year and are considering a ferry from Sete, France, which takes 36hrs.

I did some calculations and it works out cheaper and quicker than driving across Spain.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

In relation to the site costs for short stays, the site owners argue that because there is so much wildcamping, the vast majority of one nighters are just there to fill with water, empty tanks and use the facilities.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Morocco sounds great, we might follow you!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> In relation to the site costs for short stays, the site owners argue that because there is so much wildcamping, the vast majority of one nighters are just there to fill with water, empty tanks and use the facilities.
> 
> 
> > I agree in some respect but £23 for a night is in my opinion overcharging.
> ...


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > we are seriously considering not returning again for the winter trip, but then were does one go and is it any different anywhere else.
> ...


Thieving is a national past-time in morrocco (ask any motorcycle overlander)

What about greece, south italy or turkey?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

krull said:


> Thieving is a national past-time in morrocco (ask any motorcycle overlander)


I'm not going to try and defend Morocco but I have been there .. and I will go back and feel much safer than I ever do in Spain or indeed the UK where our van was attacked in the middle of the night.. in Suffolk ! One of the reasons we don't do "wild" in the UK


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crime*

Hello

I have no motorhoming experience in southern Italy, but plenty as a tourist and working within tourism.

Rome - numerous bag snatches, pick pockets, beggars using a baby to distract the holidaymaker etc etc

Naples - the same

Sorrento - nothing to report

Isle of Capril - nothing to report

Locations around the Amalfi coast - nothing to report

Pompeii - nothing to report.

Rome was by far the worst - the coach could not be left unattended full stop - even in the secure carpark (Gionicolo) adjacent to St Peters. During sight seeing tours of the city, thieves even tried to open the emergency exit and centre continental door to grab something, but never got anything in this manner as I always told those sitting near to move to alternative seats where possible or be prepare to clout people as required.

These are all town/city centre locations. Interestingly, I cannot recall a pickpocket incident in Venice, Verona, Florence, Siena, Chianciano, Lake Garda, the Dolomites etc

As said, I cannot comment on campsites/sostas in these areas.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm never clear where personal perceptions and scaremongering meet reality.

For example, two cities in which I have felt the most safe are New York and Istanbul. This doesn't tally with other peoples' perceptions. I've been there, many who give a view haven't, yet I have to concede my experiences are small sample statistics.

Dave


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

Nice to see you got back from our Moroccan trip safe and sound.........Great pic's.

You would of course expect me to agree with you re thefts in Morocco, and I do!

After 27 years of organised tours with now many 1000's of client vehicles completing our Moroccan trips we have just had our one and only "Theft". A client on the last tour had a wallet stolen in a market [or was it dropped?].

Hi Krull

Thieving may be a national past-time in Morocco, but it is I think full-time in Europe.

In fact if you read any of the many Mcycle forums you will find that incidents of theft in Morocco are very very rare. The vast majority of those Mcycle who have been give high praise for the national honesty and friendliness. Part of our company still does 4x4 and Mcycle tours of Morocco [plus Mauritania, Algeria and Libya] and the extremely few incident of theft we encounter are generally where you find other Europeans :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crime*



DABurleigh said:


> I'm never clear where personal perceptions and scaremongering meet reality.
> 
> For example, two cities in which I have felt the most safe are New York and Istanbul. This doesn't tally with other peoples' perceptions. I've been there, many who give a view haven't, yet I have to concede my experiences are small sample statistics.
> 
> Dave


Quite agree Dave. One such place is Amsterdam. I have never had any problems with the coach, passengers and myself being a victim of crime.

Maybe it is because a lot of activites that can give rise to crime are legal in Holland.

One of the safest cities in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What always surprises me about these stories of break-ins is that the people concerned are obviously aware of the risk of a break-in and take all sorts of measures to prevent them including what I think can be a dangerous one of strapping together the cab doors, yet they don't have any intruder alarms on the doors/windows. 
Although these alarms can be expensive they can also be very cheap:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-14231-.html

The thought of someone creeping around inside my mh while I'm sleeping really sickens me and it really can be prevented at a minimal cost.

Get them fitted and make them visible from the outside - sleep well.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhome robberies and break ins - Italy*

 
'morning all,
since Italy has been mentioned in this thread about break ins, can only say that it is no better or no worse than anywhere else.
My own experience with motorhoming around the country has so far been
positive, with no attempts at break-ins either on campsites, aree di sosta, or motorway service areas. I've also travelled in Spain and had no problems there either.
As my motorhome normally lives in a fairly isolated spot, I suppose I should be nervous about that, but I'm not. 
As a motorist however, over a period of 48 years have had the following:
- a radio stolen out of my car about 30 years ago
- a radio and records stolen out of my car about 25 years ago.
nothing since.
My car is kept on a municipal car park about 500m. from home, full of Landrover type gear and toolboxes, and I feel perfectly happy about keeping them there.
I can no longer feel bothered to become paranoid about security - cautious yes, but paranoid no. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> Sorry to hear about your friends, glad they are ok,
> Our van is so small that they would have to climb over us to get to anything, and if that didnt wake us up then nothing will, :lol:
> 
> Anne


In a French Aire (Beaune) we were burgled in our tiny VW T3, they reached over the wifes head to take her handbag along with all our cameras and her - newly filled with creams, perfumes and other goodies from the ferry shop - vanity case :roll:

They did have the nerve/kindness? to leave our passports and spare van keys on top of the - now empty - vanity case under the rear wheel.

I'd like to think my van is now burglar-proof. If any door is opened whilst we are kipping inside, the alarm goes off. :twisted: :evil:

PS, The policeman made the 'non PC' remark 'the thieves wouldn't be
Frenchmen' 8O


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

In france I feel totally safe, I stop on motorway aires occasionally but the rest of the time I wild park.

Once in a montreiul bellay near saumur i parked up in a large car park next to a major beauty spot in the area, i went for a meal and some drink. When I got back I forgot to take the keys out of the hab door and went to sleep.

I woke up next morning about 11, and there must have been hundreds of people gone past my van and the keys were still there  I may have just been lucky. But in rural france I never feel threatened, have never met with any aggression and don't even set my alarm when I am in the vehicle.
I am probably jinxing things by saying this but...

There are only 3 places in France I have been where I have felt threatened /unsafe that is Paris which goes without saying, Bordeaux in certain districts and Bergerac centre which has a high immigrant population and high unemployment. I avoid these places now.

The number of people I have met coming back from Spain who have been mugged/robbed has totally put me off any idea's of going to spain again.

I think next year if I go away for the winter I will try rural South Italy and am open to suggestions 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

In any busy shopping street in central London your likely to be robbed as many of the people in the streets have come from eastern Europe or Somalian and many operate as organised gangs.

So it can happen anywhere.

I am not being racist in case anyone thinks I am because Irina is Russian.

Still highly pi$$ed off about Spain though as Irina will NEVER wild camp after being robbed there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Only once in over 50 years of world travelling, have I felt something odd was happening. That was about 4 years ago. We were in the car and had stopped in a motorway service area on the autopista near Genoa. We parked under the shade netting and as we walked towards the services the driver and passenger ( both male) of the car next to us became quite aggressive towards me and indicated that I had scratched his car when I opened my door and had to pay him large sums of money.

I was quite certain I'd done no such thing and couldn't see a trace from our brown car on his green paint and the scratch he was indicating was clearly not new. I walked over to the local guarda van that was sitting in the car park and was just about to ask them to come and look when the driver next door drove away. I can't believe anyone would have been naive enough to have paid him so whether he was just chancing it or whether there was some other end in view I shall never know. It was quite odd though. I'm glad that we had instinctively locked the doors and did not open them while he was around.

G


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

On our way home last year was staying at the Château de Gandspette nr St Omer France and got chatting to an old couple in the pool and their holiday had been wrecked.

They were towing there caravan just outside Valencia and a car rammed their van from behind and while the jumped out to investigate what had happened the car was turned over so they turned around and came home spoiling the plan to winter in Spain.


Scumbags operate everywhere sadly.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps, rather than valuables in a baked bean tin, they could be put in a cupboard which is fitted with one of the 100dB window alarms. This could be switched off during the day. I can't believe anyone could sleep through one of these in a small space. You can buy them in 4s from B&Q and the like.

We've fitted 2 to the outside locker as we were concerned that the lock could be broken and entry gained to the underbed locker. We can hear them clearly inside the van. It also reassures us that the door has been properly locked as we would hear it if it opened.

G


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi All

In the same vein we had to overnight at a truck stop outside Breda in the netherlands a couple of years ago

We parked in the truck lanes underneath the advertised cctv cameras, feeling cream krackered and safe we turned in.

Net result was by 6.30 am the ungodly had broken in and releived us of all documents ,wallets and phones.

We definitely had not been gassed, because the boss lady thought she had heard something at around 11-30, my phone had been used at 12-30 ish.

Wont bore with details but dutch police were brilliant and more than helpful. :? 

last year whilst travelling from La Spezia in Italy to Bezier in France to collect boss lady to start our holiday I had to overnight in Bandit country ,(the services at Salon De Provence)

I was woken by a banging on the van door at about 12-30. taking all precautions I opened the door to be faced with 2 gendarmes showing ID advising me to take care and to hide all personal effects and money etc.

They admitted that they were rather taken aback to be faced with a 6'2 ex para wielding a 4 cell maglite with a "make my day" stare ! :evil: :? 

in essence two different stories on the same subject,

Non of this has or will put us off M/Homing , however dont like Spain or Spaniards so that aint a problem

regards

The Yeti


----------

